# how can i remove the RPM lock



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

hi guys
in the last two month i was searching for a solution to my problem.
i was wondering how can i remove the RPM lock of my x-trail. iwant the RPM reacs the 6 or 7 RPM , and i want the top speed to reach 220 km/h.
it is 2.5L 2007 .i went to nissan service centre they said they cant do it.
they said they ware missing the CD of the car that enables them to remove the RPM lock program:wtf:. my friend told me that i should replace my computer with a 2005 X-trail computer , or buy a performance chip for the X-trail.
so what do you recomend me to do?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

why in the name of Hades do you want to do that kind of changes to a vehicle that suppose to only do off-roading... this is not a race car vehicle by no means....


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I have agree with mg, buy a different car. Doing 220 in a high, narrow, bubble tired suv is going to interesting to say the least.


----------



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

i konow it is not a racing car
but what can i do im stuck with the x-trail
and i love to reach to the limits 
so i said to my self i can make the fastet and best x-trail in my reigon


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

VTC,

I can understand what you mean about power and speed.
And although some will disagree, the awd X-trail can be a mean machine with more power and speed as long as you also improve handling and braking of course.

This being said, disabling the 6100 RPM limiter is not a good idea unless you do major work to the internal engine. The QR25 should not rev past this since it is likely that the balancer unit will seize...

some reading material:
Jim Wolf Technologies Turbo Nissan QR25DE Powerhouse Part 1


----------



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

ok 
but how about my friend suggstion about changing the computer of my xtrail from 2007 to 2005 will it harm the car?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I am not sure you can switch the ecm.

Is yours a T31 model or T30???


Could you fill in some of your personal info in your profile...
Where are you from?


----------



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

t30
and i am from the united arab of emirates


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

your best bet to get all what you are looking for would be in the UK or Australia, there are lots of sites that can help you in those 2 countries


----------



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

thank you , but i have found a perfomance chip that could be installed to my car and it might be a solution to my problem. however it is made for another car a nissan altima ,but since they have the same engine i think it is ok.
here is the name of the chip...... tell me what do you think 
Bully Dog Performance Module and Chip - 2005-2009 Nissan Altima 
Part#: 44590


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Your 2007 T30 model would have 9KW less than the previous T30 models between the years of 2001-2004 because of the exhaust restrictions set by Nissan and the introduction of 2 cat converters in the exhaust system. Your rev limiter would be set at 6,200RPM while the previous model have 6,700RPM rev limiter. There is no way around that unless your start modifying the exhaust system to reduce the restriction in which case you will be able to reclaim that 9KW and then you can look at other N/A modifications to add more power. The performance chip is not as good as having a piggy back ECU (example: Haltech) which will give you added power as well as manage your timing and fuel:air ratio, but you would only put the piggy back ECU after doing N/A mods on the car as there is no point in putting it on a stock standard car.

Changing the ECU from the previous models will not work, as the wiring and ECU commands are completely different between the older xtrails and yours.

Maybe you should look at the option of engine swapping with the Turbo GT X-Trail, that will guarantee you heaps of fun in terms of power and speed 

I agree that the xtrail is not a race car, but it is an awesome feeling taking it on the race track sometimes  (see it in action HERE)


----------



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

thank you that was usfull information for me but i have two last question 
where can i have Turbo GT X-Trail engine with the turbo in my region or at which website?
and which exhaust system you recommend me to put it in my x-trail?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You can only find the GT engine in Japan, but it is very hard to get. As for the exhaust system, do a search on this forum and the Australian one and you will find articles about it with all details.


----------

